# Set Up In The Woods



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi all. Was just wondering how you guys set up when calling in the timbers? How far out do you place your electronic call? Do you sit straight in line of where your call is placed or off to the side? 

Thanks in advance for the comments!


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I wouldn't set up directly in line so they cant catch you moving behind the call. (although you dont really have a choice where they come from). If it were me I would set up with my call or my scent blowing into some type of opening so you can see them circling down wind. Distance would be depending on how thick the timber is. Also try to place the call in or near some brush so they have to come in closer to see what the sound is. This helps them from hanging up. Shotgun prob be good choice as well.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the suggestions man. That's a good pointer setting the call in some brush. It makes a lot of sense.


----------

